# routing a groove on door edge



## lorddactarius (Nov 11, 2011)

hi every one my name is andy I am a plasterer.today I have been asked to route a groove on door edge for a fire strips .I have a router but I never done this before can any one help please.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Andy

Depending on the type of fire strip there are different cutters. There may be more help here
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/26615-routering-fire-doors.html

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Andy.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

andy depending on requirements there are various sizes and combinations of intumescent strips.Generally a 30 min rated door rqs a 15 mill x 4 mill strip.this can be a flat NO brush strip which is for smoke egress only or a flat and brush strip which is for fire and smoke .some doors may take a combination of both to up the fire rating. I am sure some of the lads in the forum may be able to direct you a bit better than me but hope this was a bit of help.ps general cutter size is dependant on strip and door size in uk this 15 x 4 mill.stuart


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Andy and welcome

Fire strips come in three types; a flat intumescent strip, a brush seal strip (for cold smoke) and combination brush/intumescent strips. They generally fit into groves 10, 15 or 20mm wide with 15mm being very common as Stuart says. FD60 (60 minute) fire doors are sometimes specified with two strips, an intumescent plus a brush strip, especially electrical switch gear rooms, etc. Best way I've found to rout them is to use an intumescent strip cutter which is much more consistent and less error prone than routing the edge with a straight cutter. Suppliers in the UK include Wealden Tool, Trend (available through many retailers) and Axminster. 

It may also help if you take a look at this page in the Trend Knowledge Base 

Regards

Phil


----------

